# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Неправильный путь к файлу. Схема не зарегистрирована.

## HIPPOza

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

УТ 11.1.7.49.

При попытке установки последующего обновления выдается сообщение.
То же самое происходит при попытке выгрузки конфигурации в файл .cf

Стандартное Тестирование и исправление, а также утилита ошибок не выявляет.
Выгрузка и загрузка (.dt) тоже проходит без проблем.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой?

----------


## avm3110

Очень похоже на траблы с кэшом 1С. Почистите кэш и посмотрите на результат.

----------

HIPPOza (27.09.2015)

----------


## HIPPOza

> Очень похоже на траблы с кэшом 1С. Почистите кэш и посмотрите на результат.


Спасибо! Но не помогло ((

----------


## avm3110

> Но не помогло ((


Чудес на свете не бывает :mad:

Разверните стандартную демку УТ 11.1.7.49 и апните её на 11.1.10.185 как положено (с правильными промежуточными апами). Апнулось нормально? А ваша УТ 11.1.7.49 не отличается от стандартной?
Тогда в чем может быть разница? - имхо, только в кэше.

----------


## HIPPOza

Да какой тут кэш! Перенес на другой копьютер - кэш отвязался. Удалил / добавил в 1С базу - то же самое. Первым делом очистил.

Причина в другом...

----------


## avm3110

> Причина в другом...


ОК, не спорю. А стандартную демку получилось апнуть? Если да, то в чем разница?

----------


## HIPPOza

> Если да, то в чем разница?


Разница в наличии того самого сообщения, после которого прекращается обновление или выгрузка в .cf

---------- Post added at 11:29 ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 ----------

Конфигурация с поддержки не снималась и не правилась. Пытались только остатки вносить из экселя. Может это и есть битая ссылка на файл...

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 ----------

Лог обновления:

{OK } Файл скрипта: "C:\Temp\1Cv8Update.150706105914\splash.hta"
{OK } Количество файлов обновления: 1
{OK } 1. C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\templates\1c\trade\11_1_7_56\1cv8.cfu
{OK } Завершение работы пользователей...
{OK } Cоздание резервной копии информационной базы...
{OK } Резервной копия базы создана
{OK } Загрузка файла обновления в основную базу (1/1)...
{OK } Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.6.1999\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"D:\Base" /N"Администратор" /P"password" /WA- /UpdateCfg "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\templates\1c\trade\11_1_7_56\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг  урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
{ERR} Код возврата: 1
Неправильный путь к файлу 'b81440cb-0"fe-4b6c-9ab8-c61d76bfca7d.0'. Схема не зарегистрирована
{OK } Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.6.1999\bin\1cv8.exe; параметры: CONFIG /F"D:\Base" /N"Администратор" /P"password" /WA- /LoadCfg "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\templates\1c\trade\11_1_7_56\1cv8.cfu" /Out "templog.txt" /UCПакетноеОбновлениеКонфиг  урацииИБ /DisableStartupMessages; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: true
{ERR} Код возврата: 1
Для выполнения команды требуется разблокировать все объекты.
{ERR} Завершение с ошибкой. Код ошибки: 1. Подробности см. в предыдущей записи.
{OK } Восстановление информационной базы...
{OK } База данных восстановлена из резервной копии
{OK } Начат сеанс внешнего соединения с ИБ
{OK } Запускается: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.6.1999\bin\1cv8c.exe; параметры: ENTERPRISE /F"D:\Base" /N"Администратор" /P"password" /WA-; окно: SW_SHOW; ожидание: false
{OK } Код возврата: 0

----------


## avm3110

> неправильный путь к файлу 'b81440cb-0"fe-4b6c-9ab8-c61d76bfca7d.0'. Схема не зарегистрирована


Как вариант - почистите по всем локальным дискам и всем каталагам "помойки" (все файлы по маскам "*.tmp"  и "~*.*"), почистите все каталоги временных файлов.

Бывает, что из-за большого количества "мусора в помойках" возникают проблемы с созданием таких новых временных файлов

----------

